# Disaster!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Nope, not the Kia, our 'good' car, the Zafira 2.0 dti!

Picture the scene, driving home with wife, behind a high sided van. About 2 miles from home sudden, incredibly heavy rain (heaviest I've ever seen).

Gets to here:










which is about 300 feet from my home. Doing maybe 15 - 20mph. Huge flash flood, continue behind van and suddenly find the car stops dead, engine stops, right in the middle of a fecking huge lake that's formed, about 8" deep! Didn't see it for the van.

I had to call the police out (had to be my shift of course) as I blocked the entire road, including buses and a bloody fire engine (whose crew I also know) trying to get to a road accident because of the flash flood!!!

Anyway, manages to push the fecker out on to the pavement. So, I pop across to my garage, which is right opposite, and explains the situation to my mechanic. His answer, "Well, that's written off"...WHAT?!?!

He says the air intake has sucked a **** load of water in to the engine and all the con rods and valves, etc are probably bent / knackered.

I almost cried......

Phoned the insurance, who were of the same opinion, who got the AA to tow it to my house. AA guy also of same opinion.

An engineer is coming out in next 4 working days to assess, but looks like it's written off.

I'm so depressed! As some will know, the other car we just bought had an mot and needs Â£650 worth of work done!

So, we're without a car (because I scrimped on an extra Â£1.25 / month in the insurance policy not entitled to courtesy car...********!).

What's worse is I was driving to Inverness this weekend to spend 3 days with my brother before he goes to Afghanistan, so angry at myself.

Goodness knows what we'll do, we both need cars for work, so we'll have to replace the Zafira. We'll get next to nothing back (car's a 2002, Zafira Club 2.0 Dti 114,000 miles and Â£300 excess) from the insurance and we're skint just now anyway.

Sorry for the rant, but so peed off guys. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

That sounds like a s*** situation you're in mate. If I lived slightly nearer, you'd be welcome to borrow my car!

Good luck in sorting it all out mate.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks matey, appreciated  Guy in the garage reckons he's had a dozen folk walk into his place with the same story and the same outcome over the years when it's flooded. Thing is, the water wasn't even up to the exhaust. Ach, nothing I can do now anyway.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Yes, fluids don't "like" to compress. You must have been close enough to the van to catch it's wake at grill level.  Quite unfortunate. Good luck with the insurance.

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bugger, Cammy! We were out on the bypass in that, went down to less than twenty MPH on the bypass, wipers not even thinking about coping, and there wers still a*(eholes fleein' by at near max speed - crazyville! :yes:

Hope you can get something sorted out









Maybe Reuben can prove his worth? Harnessed to the front of the Zafira? Aye! :notworthy:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Cammy, if its just the engine that's knackered you could ask for a cash settlement with you retaining the salvage. Then see if you can get a full engine from a scrappy.

Weren't you talking about cycling to work a while ago?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, I was having a good old rant about the 'summer' as the rain dripped down my neck some time this afternoon, but my experience pales net to yours. Hope you get things sorted Cammy - any way of getting to your brother without the car? Maybe ride on the back of that vast hound of yours!

Good luck.

K


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, I'm going to take the 'megabus' up to Inverness! Goodness knows what that journey will be like  Just glad I'll still be seeing my brother.

I would cycle, but I'm moving to a station that's substantially further away shortly (kids have been getting hassle at school because of my job so need to work out of area).

My 'mate' took a picture prior to helping me move the car, I'm on the right, the one on the left is a first responder who happened to be passing and lent a helping hand. Thankfully they were huge and did most of the work! 

It really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> Yes, fluids don't "like" to compress. You must have been close enough to the van to catch it's wake at grill level.  Quite unfortunate. Good luck with the insurance.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Common problem with Vauxhalls, some have the air intake down under the bumper or there abouts so anything more than a puddle and it just sucks water into the inlet, had the same with a works car and the engine was fooked.

A recon short engine might be the way to go or you could take a chance at a scrapyard. Shouldn't be hugely expensive and plenty around. As suggested if they are going to write it off do a deal to keep the car.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Happened to me in a Citroen Xantia, and my friend in an Espace.

if the engine stopped right away it may just be filled up and nothing bent - trying to start it will do the damage.

Hopefully if it is bent it'll only be rods - cost me Â£360 to get it rebuilt - but a replacement lump is probably the way to go and it could be sorted in a day - find a sensible garage or mechanic.

Best of luck..


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

A pal of mine borrowed his mates BMW 750 (around 40K's worth). Drove rather quickly through a puddle and 'oooopps' new engine needed.

Gutted to hear of your bad luck, as mentioned earlier, you can probably get a recon engine for decent money.

Try findapart.co.uk. Partsreunited.co.uk. and. Parts247.co.uk.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> ...the one on the left is a first responder who happened to be passing and lent a helping hand. Thankfully they were huge and did most of the work!


Where's that huge Mutt when you need him eh ?!?!

Tie his lead to the front & yell "mush"...

As a very temporary solution to your problem - consider bangernomics... buy a real cheapie, but legal motor off ebay. When it croaks buy another. Argument is it's cheaper than buying a decent car, cost of purchase/loan, maintenance, mot etc of a proper motor...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Turns out I'm not the only one, several cars wrecked. Check out the newspaper report for where I live:

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/3761106/Fairground-wettraction.html


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like a nightmare Cammy. Not just the car problem but the fact you were driving with the wife in the car. You'll never hear the end of it. :thumbsdown:

Alasdair


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

With a cars like this, people wouldn't have had problems.


















Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> With a cars like this, people wouldn't have had problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure the Hilborn was a bitch when if I got caught in the rain :lol: :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > With a cars like this, people wouldn't have had problems.
> ...


That looks like one that you "wash" with a yellow duster and polish!

Mike


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

You still get the problems with water ingestion even with intakes high in the engine bay, the water sprays up from the wheels hits the firewall and over the top across the engine....I have filmed SO many wade tests over the past 30 years I could tell you where to put the intake to prevent this in my sleep ( best placement is high in the wheel arch close to the A pillar as long as a liner is fitted, but some small problems with nvh and of course the inevitable cost).......but do they listen...do they f00k!

A few years ago we had a Mondeo wading through 600mm of standing water without a problem...and believe me 600mm in the real world was very deep indeed...literally water washed up and over the hood to the wipers, but that was for the indian market...a special, they just don't give a toss what they drive through over there 

I feel for you Cammy.....sorry matey.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> You still get the problems with water ingestion even with intakes high in the engine bay, the water sprays up from the wheels hits the firewall and over the top across the engine....I have filmed SO many wade tests over the past 30 years I could tell you where to put the intake to prevent this in my sleep ( best placement is high in the wheel arch close to the A pillar as long as a liner is fitted, but some small problems with nvh and of course the inevitable cost).......but do they listen...do they f00k!
> 
> A few years ago we had a Mondeo wading through 600mm of standing water without a problem...and believe me 600mm in the real world was very deep indeed...literally water washed up and over the hood to the wipers, but that was for the indian market...a special, they just don't give a toss what they drive through over there
> 
> I feel for you Cammy.....sorry matey.


We used to cut a hole in the fender and bring 4 inch stainless tube to an air box on the passenger side windshield piller on the old Lada Nivas.









Later,

William


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I wont be driving through the ford in my village ever again!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, if it stops one of us on here doing the same thing, that's at least one positive outcome


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

It winds me up when people dont drive through puddles, swerving all over the place, taking it to the extreme but then something like this happens to somebody you know and i can now see why some people do it.

Hope you get sorted mate.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheers mate. Just wish I hand't put Â£70 worht of diesel in it about 10 minutes before! Some guy from http://www.hoopers.org.uk/ is coming to asses it tomorrow.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Chaps, re: the tank of diesel,

My mate has offered to buy it from me and put it in his humungus 4x4 motor.

I was thinking the easiest way would be to take the 'out' end off the fuel filter and turn the ignition to let it pump the diesel out in to a 5 litre container, and pour this in to his car tank until it's all been removed.

Laborious, but thought it might be the best way, as there's an anti-syphon thing in my car and I only have the wee 5 litre jerry can anyway.

Any thoughts?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

scottishcammy said:


> Chaps, re: the tank of diesel,
> 
> My mate has offered to buy it from me and put it in his humungus 4x4 motor.
> 
> ...


I hope you have some time on your hands? If you are going to do that (it should work) then please please please wear strong gloves to avoid it on your hands. I'd even wear glasses, as a splash of diesel in the eyes is easy to do and not much fun.

RE the write off - take the tax disc out of the car tonight before the assessment. You can reclaim every full month and i guarantee the assessor will not give you any more money for it, but if they note it down then you have to hand it over. As for salvage it depends how much you want the car - if you put a scrapyard engine in and the gearbox goes wrong (114k remember) then you will end up throwing more and more cash towards it

I've also heard this happen on vauxhall a lot. another reason not to own one!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks matey, will do. I fancy getting a diesel Skoda Octavia with the cash. I've used them at my work and they seem very reliable and fine to drive. Might be a good time to downsize to a hatchback anyway.

Seems to be a few of them about for not too much cash.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this Cammy  Last time I drive through a puddle at any depth :shocking:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Check this out:

http://www.eastlothiancourier.com/news/dunbar/articles/2011/08/25/416562-freak-flash-floods-cause-roads-chaos/


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.eastlothiancourier.com/news/dunbar/articles/2011/08/25/416562-freak-flash-floods-cause-roads-chaos/


Looking at the kid on the bike, that's got to be a foot of water!

"An appliance from the town's fire station attended Belhaven Brewery's offices on Spott Road and used a portable pump to clear water from the area."

Priorities straight. Do they still make 80/- ale? I have fond memories of that...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

They certainly do, and very nice it is too!

I seem to be living in some kind of strange micro-climate, what's happening in my county?! 

http://www.eastlothiancourier.com/news/aroundthecounty/articles/2011/09/01/416857-lightning-strikes-and-floods-cause-havoc-/


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Diesel fuel removal - have a look under the rear seat to see if you have access to the fuel tank.

If so, disconnect the electrics going into the top of the tank, undo the large locking ring, lift out the pump or any other gubbings in the way, and hey presto you should have easy access to the fuel.

Thats the way I did it when the wife filled our diesel with petrol :cry2:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

The new motor, love it, drives fantastic and pulls like a train 

Mondeo 2.0 TDCi Zetec 130


----------

